# apache no jpg ?



## ohio (11. September 2002)

guden,

ich glaube mein apache kann keine jpg's anzeigen, welches modul brauch ich dafür denn?


----------



## Dunsti (11. September 2002)

die Frage stimmt nicht so ganz ... anzeigen tut der Browser  

aber ich denke mal, das Problem liegt in der httpd.conf irgendwo bei den MIME-Types.

genau weiß ich es aber leider auch nicht.


Dunsti


----------



## ohio (11. September 2002)

ähh joah...

son schwachsinn ey, auf einmal gehts 

danke für die hilfe *g*

gruss ohio


----------

